# Gay Friendly Mosque Opens In Cape Town



## hipeter924 (Sep 19, 2014)

BBC News - Cape Town pro-gay mosque opens in South Africa


> Mr Hargey, who was born in Cape Town, said the mosque would welcome people from all genders, religions and sexual orientations.
> 
> As well as leading prayers, women would also be allowed to pray in the same room as men, he said.
> 
> He contrasted this to the current Islamic practice which sees "women at the back of the street, back of the hall, out of sight, out of mind".


  Another reformist Mosque opens and the Islamo-Fascists are outraged.

Women equal to men, people shouldn't be excluded from a Mosque based on their religion, and gay people and women shouldn't be stoned or put to death, or barred from Mosques - all horrible concepts. /End Sarcasm.

No wonder they are outraged, as they have now competition to their violent and repressive teachings. If they didn't already in the existence of Christianity.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 19, 2014)

Insert Jeff Dunan bit about the suicide bomber with faulty watch.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 19, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Insert Jeff Dunan bit about the suicide bomber with faulty watch.


 The 'I Kill you' guy:


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, that'll send the nutters into apoplectic fits.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 19, 2014)

I bet they watch out for bending over while praying...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

You cannot have a gay friendly Mosque.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> You cannot have a gay friendly Mosque.



Reeling em in before they drop the trap?


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 20, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> You cannot have a gay friendly Mosque.


 Yet there is one in DC: Meet America rsquo s first openly gay imam Al Jazeera America


> *A place for everyone*
> “The beautiful thing about God is that when you change your attitude, and say, 'God, I need some help,' and mean it sincerely, God is always there for you,” Abdullah told congregants one night during a regular sermon, known as a _khutbah_, at the Light of Reform Mosque in Washington, D.C.
> 
> He serves as the imam and educational director of the mosque, which he helped form more than two years ago to be a safe space for values and practices that other mosques may eschew.
> ...


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot have a gay friendly Mosque.
> ...


 
Homosexuality is completely foribbiden in Islam, how can you have a gay friendly Mosque?


----------



## Pennywise (Sep 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I bet they watch out for bending over while praying...


The prayer rugs have extra padding and a pocket for lube.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 20, 2014)

What next a Mosque that has Happy Hour and Strippers on poles?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 21, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


 
Perhaps they are in competition with the wide road - hell bound church that is ordaining Homosexuals into the ministry here in the USA and abroad.  I'm wondering how those so - called ministers manage to preach from Revelation which states: 

 He that overcometh shall inherit all things, and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.  But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake of fire and brimstone, which is the second death.  - Revelation 21: 7, 8

Granted even without the permitting of the homosexuals in their congregations ( which is not permitted in the Christian church according to 1 Corinthians 5: 1 - 13 ) the mosques are doomed with or without permitting it because of all the other sins they are guilty of according to Revelation 21:7,8.  God isn't grading on a curve.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Not any more 'forbidden' than it is in the bible, and there are plenty of church and religious leaders that can even cast doubt on whether it is truly forbidden. However you are correct in the sense that most Muslims and Muslim leaders view homosexuality as a grave sin.

But I have never held a belief in a religion, and never will. I don't take my morality from books that also advocate killing women and children, torture, rape, wife beating, under-age marriages, persecuting 'non-believers', burning down whole towns, or conducting genocide against groups that the god in question doesn't like.

The Bible and the Koran are both works written by men, claiming to be speaking the word of a god - then those books were interpreted for political and economic gain, at the expense of minorities and the adherents of other faiths. How did you think all the holy wars got started? There had to money, land, and sex on offer - not just the 'holy sites' of Jerusalem, Mecca, or Constantinople/Istanbul.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


 
Homosexuals are executed in the streets of Muslim countries, homosexuality is a crime punishable by death or prison in Muslim countries.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 22, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> BBC News - Cape Town pro-gay mosque opens in South Africa
> 
> 
> > Mr Hargey, who was born in Cape Town, said the mosque would welcome people from all genders, religions and sexual orientations.
> ...



That place better have security similar to an outpost in Afghanistan. 

Its an instant target for any Islamic nutter from lone wolf to Al Quida and ISIS.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Because the traditionalists and religious fanatics rule. Said before that Islam needs a reformation type event - but for now it seems that it is only possible in tolerant western societies. What the fanatics fear the most is that people will be so disturbed by Islamic radicals and traditionalists that they leave Islam to other religions or more tolerant anti-establishment Islamic movements that provide Open Mosques.


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 22, 2014)

martybegan said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > BBC News - Cape Town pro-gay mosque opens in South Africa
> ...


Well, South Africa is fairly tolerant. Basically one of the first countries to allow same-sex marriage too. It is possible they could be targeted or threatened, though not without undermining the Islamic clerics that advocated the violence (and having the extremists locked away for good).


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 22, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


 
South Africa may be tolerant but they are not a Muslim country, how would a gay friendly mosque do in Indonesia or Iraq?


----------



## hipeter924 (Sep 22, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


Probably they would be persecuted and hounded, as even devout Christians struggle to survive there. A western leaning Muslim majority country like Albania would be one of the few Muslim countries (if only) Muslim country that wouldn't persecute or hound.


----------



## martybegan (Sep 22, 2014)

hipeter924 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



A society can be tolerant, what you have to worry about is the intolerant minority of that society throwing a Molotov Cocktail through the front window.


----------



## emilynghiem (Sep 22, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Perhaps they are in competition with the wide road - hell bound church that is ordaining Homosexuals into the ministry here in the USA and abroad.  I'm wondering how those so - called ministers manage to preach from Revelation which states:
> 
> He that overcometh shall inherit all things, and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.  But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake of fire and brimstone, which is the second death.  - Revelation 21: 7, 8
> 
> Granted even without the permitting of the homosexuals in their congregations ( which is not permitted in the Christian church according to 1 Corinthians 5: 1 - 13 ) the mosques are doomed with or without permitting it because of all the other sins they are guilty of according to Revelation 21:7,8.  God isn't grading on a curve.



If you are going to receive healing, the first step is to be admitted into the hospital,
not be left outside on the doorstep.

Jesus came for the sick, not the well.

Maybe these people are in the first stages where to even have relations with
the community of faith is an opening to lead to better things.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps they are in competition with the wide road - hell bound church that is ordaining Homosexuals into the ministry here in the USA and abroad.  I'm wondering how those so - called ministers manage to preach from Revelation which states:
> ...



Gotta start somewhere I guess.


----------

